# Ash wood.



## ADAM SMITH (Feb 16, 2019)

Anyone ever smoked with it?  I have no clue what kind of ash,  just found it on Facebook Marketplace. Don't wanna go get it if it ain't worth cooking with,  haha.


----------



## IH 1026 (Feb 16, 2019)

I've never used ash personally, but everyone around here uses oak to get a nice flavor to their smoked meats.

From some friends of mine, it produces a flavor between oak and hickory depending on the type of ash tree, and is good with fish and red meat.


----------



## dave schiller (Feb 16, 2019)

Yes, ash is perfectly suitable for smoking meat.


----------



## ADAM SMITH (Feb 16, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Braz (Feb 16, 2019)

Because of Emerald Ash Borer disease ash is pretty much free around here. The trees die and then just fall down. Like in my back yard. And on my roof, etc.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 16, 2019)

Braz said:


> Emerald Ash Borer



Yup . City put them in ,,, new house free tree ,,, now we have to pay to cut them down . You're gonna be doing someone a favor hauling it off ( bugs and all ) and you might not even like how it smokes .


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Feb 16, 2019)

Ash is great smoking wood, and it's one of lowest moisture content hardwood tree's in North American it season's rapidly and dries fast.


----------



## tyglover (Mar 16, 2019)

I've used it. It's alright; doesn't have much of a distinct smoke flavor, but I guess it depends on the ash species. It's a good fuel wood, good to keep the temperature up. Makes good firewood, easy to split, burns clean, little to no scent, dries quick etc. Also, it's good to grill with if you want to burn down some wood and make your own coals.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 31, 2019)

I like ash and get it for free from my yard.  Yes very neutral and clean when you want just a nice smoke.

As with any disease or pest prone tree species, one should debark and burn it to slow the spread


----------



## cedar eater (Apr 12, 2019)

There are three types of ash that were common near me, black, green, and white ash and all of them got wiped out by the emerald ash borer. Of the three, black ash has the darkest colored wood and the most odor when cut. I haven't smoked with it, but I have burned plenty and it has a good smelling smoke. It grows mostly in wet areas and doesn't get very big. I think the largest I've cut was about 12" diameter. Green and white ash get huge. All three make huge coals while burning. They can get so dry that they need to be mixed with other wetter woods to burn them completely. If I was going to smoke with them, it would be chips, not sticks.


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 12, 2019)

fine to use, ash is probably one of the only trees that will burn right after you cut it down, it does burn hotter then most


----------



## R Blum (Apr 13, 2019)

cedar eater said:


> There are three types of ash that were common near me, black, green, and white ash and all of them got wiped out by the emerald ash borer. Of the three, black ash has the darkest colored wood and the most odor when cut. I haven't smoked with it, but I have burned plenty and it has a good smelling smoke. It grows mostly in wet areas and doesn't get very big. I think the largest I've cut was about 12" diameter. Green and white ash get huge. All three make huge coals while burning. They can get so dry that they need to be mixed with other wetter woods to burn them completely. If I was going to smoke with them, it would be chips, not sticks.


----------



## R Blum (Apr 13, 2019)

I live in the Thumb in Michigan and we have been devastated with the ash borer. I have tons of wood from all the trees I have had to cut down. I never used any for smoking because I thought the wood with the damage would not be good for smoking.


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 13, 2019)

R Blum said:


> I live in the Thumb in Michigan and we have been devastated with the ash borer. I have tons of wood from all the trees I have had to cut down. I never used any for smoking because I thought the wood with the damage would not be good for smoking.


Contaminated wood that isn't debarked continues the chain.  It must be debarked and the bark destroyed.
The wood is now acceptable to store and use for fire or smoke.


----------



## Rathog23 (Apr 17, 2019)

I've been using some ash borer salvage for a couple of years in the Little Buck to take the chill off in winter. Maybe I should throw a couple of chunks in during a smoke and see how it tastes.


----------

